# PPSG or Aluminum scout?



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

​
*Wich one would you choose*

Aluminum scout964.29%PPMG Wood535.71%


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok so Ive contemplated on splurging on a slingshot. The two mentioned in the title are what I'm looking at. I just started shooting TTF and seem to do well with it so thats probably how I'm going to stick to shooting for now. I have a regular scout but the aluminum looks awesome! Just wanted some suggestions on wich one I should get, Oh and it would be the wood PPMG. Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Scout


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Scout 
I have both, I like the scout more.


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Scout
> I have both, I like the scout more.


do you mind maybe explaining why you like one over the other? I know 90% comes down to user preference.


----------



## transparent101 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry if I'm missing something here, you mentioned the PPSG in your title but the PPMG in your poll.. so which is it? I'm going to assume you mean the PPMG

And just wondering, is there any reason you're considering the PPMG in wood instead of aluminium like the scout you're considering?

I'm a noob, so I don't have to much experience, but I own the scout and I ordered the PPMG in aluminium (not here yet)

I feel that the scout is a good overall slingshot, very versatile, as in you can hold it in many ways, band it up ott, ttf, use tubes, etc..

The PPMG on the other had is more specific for TTF shoothing with ergonomics for a pinch grip.

I'd say if you really like the Scout, then get the Scout in aluminium

But if you wanna try something new, go for the PPMG. It has super wide clearance in the fork so getting fork hits should be harder (tho you don't seem to have fork hits even with your scout)

It has wider fork tips as well, so it will be easier to go with wider bands. It has that "aiming dimp" too, if that's a selling point to you.

I was in your shoes when I ordered the PPMG. I already liked the scout, and I think the aluminium scout looks cool~

But in the end I chose to get the PPMG just so I can try different types of slingshots


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Alloy Scout... definitely.


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

transparent101 said:


> Sorry if I'm missing something here, you mentioned the PPSG in your title but the PPMG in your poll.. so which is it? I'm going to assume you mean the PPMG
> And just wondering, is there any reason you're considering the PPMG in wood instead of aluminium like the scout you're considering?
> I'm a noob, so I don't have to much experience, but I own the scout and I ordered the PPMG in aluminium (not here yet)
> I feel that the scout is a good overall slingshot, very versatile, as in you can hold it in many ways, band it up ott, ttf, use tubes, etc..
> ...


I couldn't change the thread title so sorry for the confusion. The only reason I chose the wood over aluminum as an option was because I love wood and they don't make a wooden scout(unless home made ). Thanks for bringing up the point that the ppmg is a pinch grip style. I have always shot with a thumb support grip.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What about a Axiom then? Nathan (Simple Shote / Flipping Out) does them in wood - its what the Scout is based on, I'd assume at least.

There are a few guys around doing wooden Axioms or Scouts. Especially being they are such a great all-round design.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/66273-custom-axiom/


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

I got the aluminum PPMG and I'm 95% satisfied with it. How much you'll like it depends on how well it fits your hand. Rock solid and great for heavy bands.

So yeah if you want to shoot TTF then without a doubt PPMG but the Scout is a good option if you prefer thumb support and don't need heavy bands.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

I have an aluminium PPMG, and i love it!
If you want to shoot pitch-grip choose the PPMG!
For shooting with thumb support the scout is better.
If i had to choose, i would bye the aluminium PPMG again.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

If you just started shooting TTF, I wouldn't splurge for an Aluminum frame yet. They can take fork hits, but show them drastically.

Hone your skills on a Poly frame or better yet, make a few Baltic Birch TTF Plywood frames yourself if you have access to a few tools.

To be honest, as much as I like the thought and look of an Aluminum frame, I don't see the practical appeal.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Another option possibly - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Catapult-Slingshot-Axiom-Hybrid-Ttf-18mm-Birch-Multiplex-Hunting-or-Target-/142291275068?hash=item2121388d3c:g:SVoAAOSwMtxXsJKZ - shipping to US expect about $12, assuming he'll ship to US...


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

brucered said:


> If you just started shooting TTF, I wouldn't splurge for an Aluminum frame yet. They can take fork hits, but show them drastically.
> Hone your skills on a Poly frame or better yet, make a few Baltic Birch TTF Plywood frames yourself if you have access to a few tools.
> To be honest, as much as I like the thought and look of an Aluminum frame, I don't see the practical appeal.


It's not practical at all but it's more of a cool factor than anything.


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Another option possibly - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Catapult-Slingshot-Axiom-Hybrid-Ttf-18mm-Birch-Multiplex-Hunting-or-Target-/142291275068?hash=item2121388d3c:g:SVoAAOSwMtxXsJKZ - shipping to US expect about $12, assuming he'll ship to US...


That's awesome! Thanks


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

While I don't own a PPMG, I vote Aluminum Scout due to its versatility to shoot either Through The Forks or Over The Top. Plus you have the option of the lesser expensive poly carbonate version to practice with also.

I have two Gen 1 Scouts and the Aluminum Scout. The aluminum Scout has no sharp edges and has a smoother more comfortable feeling in the hand compared to the standard polycarbonate Scout.

I did review here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56810-scout-cast-aluminum/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ShootnCoastie said:


> While I don't own a PPMG, I vote Aluminum Scout due to its versatility to shoot either Through The Forks or Over The Top. Plus you have the option of the lesser expensive poly carbonate version to practice with also.
> 
> I have two Gen 1 Scouts and the Aluminum Scout. The aluminum Scout has no sharp edges and has a smoother more comfortable feeling in the hand compared to the standard polycarbonate Scout.
> 
> I did review here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56810-scout-cast-aluminum/


The Generation One Scouts were constructed from glass filled nylon . The Generation Two are constructed from the stronger polycarbonate material .


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have 4 Scouts, 3 Poly Carb and the Aluminum. I love them all, the flip clips make for easy band changes and versatility galore with OTT or TTF shooting.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I think it depends on how you like to shoot, probable the scout seems more versatile. 
Personally I like making my own as others have said and experimenting with what works the best for me .
But if did not want or could not make one scout seems the way to


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

The scout is more comfortable to hold for me, my ppmg has two spots on it that digs into my hand not comfortable for long shooting sessions. And the scout has slightly higher forks then the ppmg which makes it a little more forgiving for ttf shooting.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

My rebirth was with Scout.

The Swiss Army knife of slingshots.

Genius design by an expert shooter.

Somehow, its versatility has led some people to believe that it lacks capability at the high end, where the mainstay is precision-

* Hogwash!*​​
The Scout is as capable as any, superior to many, what Forrest gave to Jenny, and worth every penny.

Scout.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Maybe off topic but bill Hayes makes all flavors of slingshots. 
Some are pricey some take time to get but
They are worth a look to .


----------



## kpla51 (Oct 19, 2014)

romanljc said:


> Maybe off topic but bill Hayes makes all flavors of slingshots.
> Some are pricey some take time to get but
> They are worth a look to .


Ive looked through them and while nice the designs don't excite me like the ones from simple-shot, Im sure there just as good but its a chevy/ford thing for me. Maybe they will grow on me some day?


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

i would rather get the aluminum ppmg. the weight is sweat for recoil.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd suspect as you're asking - the Scout would the one to go for. I also think its better made - and better value for money.

Its general design approach results in a more forgiving design, as well as being more adaptable.

Also thanks to its band attachment - the heads allow for almost any band or tube approach you could want.


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have all 3, all depends on what you prefere they all have a similar outer fork gap so the anchor stays the same, the ppmg and scout are more forgiven than the ppsg as the ppsg has a different cup that makes a fork hit more likely to happen, the ppsg is one of those frames were you learn from your mistakes fast and notice a mistake you wouldnt on the scout and ppmg because one mistake you will forkhit the ppsg, if your a pinch grip shooter id recommend you to go ppmg then when you get good at that maybe considering a ppsg aswell in the future... but if your a more finger thumb brace shooter i must say the scout 100%.. in overall decision id personally choose the ally if i were you as its ott and ttf,brace grip and also pinch, and has a nice forkgap and comfy all round frame.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

i notice when my finger wraps around ppdg fork it fits in grooves in throat. comfy! wonder if they are for that?


----------

